# We Are Now Sob's



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, after looking at everything out there and the dw talking me out of a class A we got a new tt. We wanted to make our life easier and fell in love with our new tt. I will post pics after our maiden journey this weekend. What I really like it a remote control for the stablizer jacks, slide out, awning, and outside lights. It should make doing triathlons alot easier. And the best thing no more manual rear slide. I grew to hate that slide. It was great but as we got a little older and adding bikes to the back, it was a pain. I would have to take the bikes off and on for overnighters and those that know us know we like to go far. Anyway The salem hemisphere 272bh was great for us.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!
















Nothing like a new trailer!! Pictures man..PICTURES!!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I will put them out soon. I will tell u though that the remote for the stablizer jacks slide out awning and outside lights is a pretty slick idea. The wife loves the central vac and pull our sprayer on the kitchen sink. The outside space is awesome. We went for a quick weekend to check it out. It passed the test. We will need to have a few things worked on, nothing major. Anyway we may be heading out west again in the next two years. Mary is 8 so by nine or ten. This year outer banks and virginia.


----------

